# Orient Pt. NY at its finest



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

This 70.65 Pound Striped bass was taken Friday night by angler Michael Columbus of Riverhead NY while he was fishing aboard a charter boat named the Fishy Business. 

They were fishing off of Orient Pt NY, I imagine in a place know as "the Gut" with a drifted eel. 

They also boated another that was a little over 51.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy expletive!...... Nice fish. I couldnt imagine a fish like that . My best is 35lbs.. and it was a beasty


----------

